# the whole lot



## ahoiberg (May 24, 2007)

sorry about posting so darn many shaving brushes lately, but i've finally completed all the groomsmen gifts for my wedding. here's the whole lot of 'em.







from left: black palm, lignum vitae, kingwood, yew and tulipwood.

i promise, no more shaving brushes for a while!


----------



## Jim15 (May 24, 2007)

They looks great.


----------



## Ligget (May 24, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## MDWine (May 24, 2007)

Excellent indeed!!!  Well done, love that black palm ... no.. the tul... no... I LOVE'M!

Nice work!


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 25, 2007)

Those are great.  Someone posted here that they offer the brush heads, where did you get yours?


----------



## JimGo (May 25, 2007)

Very nice!  What did you use as a finish?

Chuck, Anthony (Penworks) sells the brush heads at a very good price.


----------



## PenWorks (May 25, 2007)

Great ! I got some black palm.....Now I know what to do with it, that is beautiful.
I shyed away from using palm for a brush because of the splinters. But I guess you put enough
CA over it, should be fine.

Congrats on your wedding, I am sure your grooms will love them.


----------



## heineda (May 25, 2007)

Hello,

Where do you get the brushes from? I'd really like to make one for myself. I started shaving with a bar and brush back in the early 70's when the aeresol revolt began. I'm still using the same brush, and it looks pretty bad. My son wants one too, he's just beginning to shave ona  regular basis, and likes the way I do it.

Thanks,
Dan Heine


----------



## ahoiberg (May 25, 2007)

I imported the brushes and unfortunately don't have enough to sell (if you're interested in more details regarding the importation, email me and i can send you more information but know that it's a rather tedious and has recently become taxed by the gov't!). there are a few places you can get them. i think anthony at penworks sells them? blankity-blanks sells them. you might even find a few on ebay. google might help you out a little too.

and if you can live without badger hair as your brush, you can find lesser quality brush heads at aftosa.com

they're synthetic bristle i think but a super cheap way to get a few turned without having to spend an arm and a leg on the badger hair.

anthony, exactly on the black palm and CA. i rough turned it basically to the shape it is now and had to fill in some pretty big splinters with thick CA. i let that dry a day and fine turned it and just ca finished it like normal and it came out real good. it was so slippery that i dropped it on my shop floor and made a few scuffs on it! [}] but those things happen... []


----------



## johncrane (May 25, 2007)

great idea!for the wedding gifts and they look really good.[]


----------



## bob393 (May 26, 2007)

Great work, I especialy like the black palm, super!


----------



## BigRob777 (May 28, 2007)

Very nice.  The black palm is my favorite.  I have loads of red palm, but black seems much harder to find.  I've got a couple of pen blanks for personal use, but that's it.  You seem to have the same taste in wood that I do.[]
Rob


----------



## PenPal (May 31, 2007)

An unusual source of sugar palm.
Imported from Thailand to help charities,the importer is asking for thicker syicks next visit,in the mean time pen blanks aplenty from ladles like this.  Peter



<br />


----------

